

Swarm.js: real-time object sync library - gritzko
http://deutsch.ppyr.us/test/grid.html

======
proba
It's interesting, why there are all time restarts?

~~~
gritzko
Updates propagate by dynamic spanning trees. Servers restart to stress-test
that feature; trees need to be rebuilt on every server join/departure.

~~~
proba
It is looked like unstable behavior. Or that something broken.

~~~
gritzko
Yes, thanks, we had to clarify that. Essentially, that is a simulated
breakage.

------
proba
Is there a way to maintain conversation? At least we all know a behaviour
pattern of chase / movement repetition :)

~~~
gritzko
That's a minimal demo. But implementing a chat is rather easy: history is a
"set" (like mice list in the demo) and a message is an "object" (like a
pointer in the demo).

~~~
proba
I meant a conversation that consists of symbols movement only.

